
Tumblr Boots Anonymous Blogs - raju
http://www.businessinsider.com/anonybloggers-be-gone-tumblr-boots-griefers-2009-2
======
josefresco
"A snarky cathouse where everyone tears down everyone else anonymously "

Doesn't that describe the Internet in general? Seems that regardless the
platform there is a lot of negativity due to the perception of anonymity.

------
omnivore
tumblr doesn't even allow comments. So this isn't all that surprising.

